# From where can I learn Classical music



## arj4bass

Hi,
I am an Indian 20 years of age, a graduate and I am deep into classical music and I want to learn it as a proper course and go on to study and become a conductor. There are no musical institutes here to provide the proper training required to become a conductor. Please do not understand me for a wannabe who just wants to be a conductor for the sake of the reputation it carries, frankly speaking I have been self teaching myself conducting music(or at least how I think) and I have trained my ear listening to all sorts of symphonies,sonatas and marches and so on and studying conductors like Arturo Toscanini,Herbert Von Karajan, Sergiu Celibidache,Leonard Bernstein,Zubin Mehta,Wilhelm Mengelberg,Evegny Mravinsky,Daniel Barenboim,Otto Kemplerer, Sir John Barbirolli,Sir Thomas Beecham,etc.I have knowledge of music ranging from time signatures, Dynamics and all also I am a bass guitarist for my band which is not popular at all just the local college gigs type. Can you please help me of how to enroll in conservatories where I can learn Classical music and have a career out of it. I am deeply interested in it and have been listening to classical music since I was a kid. Please help like in which country it would be affordable for me(and reputed also) the cost and all details I would be very grateful for your cooperation


----------



## emiellucifuge

Im not attempting in any way to be negative, but i doubt that knowledge of time signatures and dynamics, as well as playing the bass guitar will be enough to enroll you in a conservatory conducting course. In any case, here are some sites:

http://www.english.conservatoriumvanamsterdam.nl/
http://www.ram.ac.uk/
http://www.cnsmdp.fr/english/interface/frame/frame_all.htm
http://www.hmt-leipzig.de/index.php?en_struktur

Good luck.


----------



## arj4bass

Thank you for your cooperation but can you clarify this that one needs to have a prior education in music and give an entrance exam to enroll in any conservatory?? an aptitude test of some kind?


----------



## david johnson

you should also contact the nearest college and ask them your questions.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes there will be entrance exams and they will be explained on the sites I posted.


----------

